# If you could pick anything for Christmas, what would it be?



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I cant think of much else besides one of the new ultra thin 4K Televisions, a Toro GM1600 or a new smoker/grill.

What is on your list? Maybe I can expand my list some after seeing what you guys/gals are dreaming of!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm always dreaming of a new Glock model that begins with the number 2.

I'm also pretty partial to Klein Tools, at least more than I am to sweaters and ties.

I'll be home for Christmas this year, so for me, that's always the best gift.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I'll be home for Christmas this year, so for me, that's always the best gift.


That's always a great one!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be home for Christmas this year, so for me, that's always the best gift.
> ...


+1


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

A stranger pays off my mortgage and student loans then fully funds my kids 529s and my 401k and Roth IRA. That's it.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> That's it.


That would be a mind 'bogleling' experience.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > That's it.
> ...


Ha! I like it :thumbup:


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

Well if we're really dreaming here I would take a Deep V fish/Ski boat fully loaded...

But I'd take a cordless blower right now... I really hate the cord...grr...


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

It's hard to beat pennstater's dream scenario, but if I had a list of over-the-top items it would sound something like this:

pressure washer
ipad
gopro or sony fdr-ax100
guitar or musical instrument of choice
fine wine/beer
a drone
polaris ranger
bow and arrow set
punching bag (with clear plan for install :shock: ...maybe let some of your engineer friends take a look at what your garage can support)
PS4
lounge chair for garage
a painting
telescope
microscope
a Santa Claus hat and a cigar


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

A unlimited amazon gift card.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

A winning Lotto ticket. Then I could buy all of you what you want for Christmas too!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Spammage said:


> A winning Lotto ticket. Then I could buy all of you what you want for Christmas too!


I'll take you up on that, and would do the same. Make it rain triplexes up in here... and even some for the cool season guys who might not know the beauty of a reel low mowed yard that us bermuda owners embrace. Connor and Pete know what's up. #embracethebermuda


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

1.) A chemical that magically kills all the Bermuda in my lawn with no warnings or ill affects on the Fescue. :lol:

2. A 3hp pump and a 300 ft (or however deep I need for adequate capacity and refill) well for irrigation.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I'd like a Gregson Clark spreader mate and a load of sand.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I'd like to get a John Deere X739 awd 4ws tractor with a bunch of accessories. A guy kin dream.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

LawnNerd said:


> 1.) A chemical that magically kills all the Bermuda in my lawn with no warnings or ill affects on the Fescue.


Oooh...I hate to be greedy, but can I add this to my list? And can it also require only one application per year? Thanks.


----------

